# Travel van T570



## Philip.mather (5 mo ago)

Recently purchased a Travel T570, obviously "well in use" so got a bunch of minor jobs to get jobbed but the one that I need some prior knowledge for is the sink tap. It has a small leak from the bottom of the tap, has anyone taken it apart before?
I vaguely presume the tap comes off before the wall panel?









The handle unscrews but doesn't reveal any obvious further grub screws?

The manual is conspicuously moot on the general construction of the bathroom even to the point of ignoring how to change the bulbs above whereas it talks about all the others in great but efficient Germanic detail. 😂

Kind regards,
Phil


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome Phil and with your detailed request I'm sure someone with the knowledge will be along shortly with an answer.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi 8f its the same as mine the tap unscrews from underneath but not sure how you get to it on your model


----------



## Philip.mather (5 mo ago)

powerplus said:


> Hi 8f its the same as mine the tap unscrews from underneath but not sure how you get to it on your model


Cheers, yeah this is what I was worried about, probably with a lot of swearing. Any chance you know the name/number of your model? Or a link to one, even a picture would help, I assume when I do take it off I'll find some crumbling rubber gasket to replace.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Have look at the end of my thread here









Seperate tap and pipes


Thanks all. As I mentioned previously, I'll try a bit of heat tomorrow.




www.motorhomefacts.com





It shows the tap dismantled. It is secured from it's base through worktop


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Phill.

I can’t help you, plumbing is not one of my skills 😁🧑, but I am puzzled by your photo of what I think must be a wash basin in th3 bathroom area as I can also see a mirror, but where is the basin?


----------



## Philip.mather (5 mo ago)

JanHank said:


> Welcome to the forum Phill.
> 
> I can’t help you, plumbing is not one of my skills 😁🧑, but I am puzzled by your photo of what I think must be a wash basin in th3 bathroom area as I can also see a mirror, but where is the basin?


Cheers Jan, no worries. The sink swivels out of the way over to the toilet for shower as it's a combined area, it generally lives tucked into that curved bit for most of it's life.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Phil. From the look of the photos I don't fancy your chances of getting behind that panel 😔 But I wish you luck.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Welcome to the forum Phil. From the look of the photos I don't fancy your chances of getting behind that panel 😔 But I wish you luck.


There must be a way, surely the manufacturer Knows taps don’t last forever.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think sometimes they put the bits in then add the outside walls, forgetting about servicing!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Morning Phil and welcome

Please do let us know how you get on and your technique of getting to the tap. It'll prove a valuable resource for someone else I'm sure


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Once the top is off you should be able to see the cartridge inside, this will be secured by a brass nut probably. 
Remove the nut and pull out the cartridge. The outer body of the tap should then be able to be removed from the base. 
On mine, the rubber seals were visible and able to be removed. 
It should go without saying, don't use force and don't twist too much. Slowly and gently should get it done
As in my thread, I had O rings which were the right size and saved having to track down the OEM seals. 
On reassembly silicone grease helps getting over the seals.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

jiwawa said:


> I think sometimes they put the bits in then add the outside walls, forgetting about servicing!


I think you are right Jean. I am dreading the day I have to try and get near our hab water pump as it's been boxed in somewhere. I can obviously hear it when on but cannot see it. In our last Comanche it was visible under the bed but in this one, who knows?!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Out old Winnebago Itasca with a V8 gas engine was a bugger to access and luckily I never had to change any of the three belts in 8 years as you could only grope round them but not see what you were touching.
The later rear engine bus type chassis were very easy to access once the bed was lifted. 

Ray.


----------

